
R.E.M. open-sources its music videos: The future of content?  - brk
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9872234-7.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
jamesbritt
How is this "open source"? Are they also releasing the complete original raw
footage and audio tracks for remixing?

Seems a misuse of the term.

What might a better way to express what's actually happening here? "Open
source" is catchy (or at least pity), and conveys a sense of user freedom, but
there's no more or less "source" than would otherwise be available.

It would be nice to have an equally catchy, but accurate, phrase.

Open licensing?

~~~
parenthesis
Yes, not open source, more like free, um, free publicity for REM.

